# purple waffle plant



## Amberlamothe23 (Sep 30, 2015)

Is it safe for my turtles to eat?


----------



## Amberlamothe23 (Sep 30, 2015)

This is the plant...I sent wrong pic above


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 1, 2015)

Quick Google search says that they are NON toxic to animals.


----------



## Amberlamothe23 (Oct 1, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Quick Google search says that they are NON toxic to animals.


But are you sure...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 1, 2015)

No. I don't have any personal knowledge of these plants.
I often Google plants to see if they are safe, though.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 1, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemigraphis

http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/52982/

http://www.missouribotanicalgarden....inderDetails.aspx?taxonid=248496&isprofile=0&

And this one talks about toxicity, there does not seem to be any toxic issues, but that does not mean it's a 'good' food item, but probably okay to use as a vivarium plant. So if they ate some it would not be a likely toxic problem, but until you see your tortoises eat it and not have a problem, or someone else can relate that as a first hand observer, "are you sure" is deflecting. Hopefully someone will offer a first hand observation, it's a common house plant.

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/purple-waffle-plants-safe-kids-80262.html

https://www.facebook.com/KapidoloFarms


----------



## Amberlamothe23 (Oct 1, 2015)

Well...I dont like chancing my turtles health. So I am not going to put in in the cage. Unless someone on here has experience with the plant.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 1, 2015)

Amberlamothe23 said:


> Well...I dont like chancing my turtles health. So I am not going to put in in the cage. Unless someone on here has experience with the plant.


Completely understandable. Maybe we should ask them at the tortoise table? I just did, I'll report back with any response.


----------



## Amberlamothe23 (Oct 1, 2015)

They didnt have any thing on it...can we email them...or can you find out?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 1, 2015)

Amberlamothe23 said:


> They didnt have any thing on it...can we email them...or can you find out?


I emailed them, frankly it's a good idea for a vivarium plant if it will grow in relatively low light, and I think it will, so cool idea. I hope they will respond.


----------



## Amberlamothe23 (Oct 1, 2015)

Omg thanks. It also spreads quickly too.  pluss I like the color of it. Let me know and thankyou for emailing them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2015)

It would be very helpful because members are always asking about good, low light plants that they can use.
I'd like to be able to recommend this one.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 2, 2015)

*Nina <[email protected]>*
2:22 PM (15 hours ago)













to me









Hi Will, and many thanks for contacting us. You're right in thinking that the Purple Waffle plant isn't listed in our database, but several other plants in the same family (Acanthaceae) are (however, that doesn't necessarily mean anything regarding how safe this particular plant is).

I've had a good look and I can't find anything to indicate that it contains any toxic or antinutritional properties (like oxalates, goitrogens, tannins, etc.), so it should be fine. However, whether it would thrive in your vivarium depends on what species of tortoise you are keeping. As far as I can see, the Purple Waffle plant requires evenly moist (but not wet) soil, filtered light rather than direct sunlight, and a relatively high humidity. Many species of tortoise -- for example the Mediterranean and related species like Hermann's, Spur-thigh (Greek), Marginated, Horsfields, etc. -- require a drier atmosphere, and these species don't thrive in a enclosed vivarium setup anyway. If you are keeping a Redfoot or Yellowfoot tortoise, they can live in a more humid setup, and the Purple Waffle plant might be more appropriate for them.

I hope this helps, but please don't hesitate to get back if you have any more questions.

Best wishes,
Nina

-----Original Message----- From: [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, October 1, 2015 9:01 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: TTT Online Contact Form

name: Will
email: [email protected]
subject: TTT Online Contact Form
telephone: 215-483-7675
message: I see the Purple waffle plant is not listed, as far as I could find. It is a popular house plant. Any awareness of it for a planted vivarium?

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/purple-waffle-plants-safe-kids-80262.html

Thanks, Will
emailmain:
returnmessage: ../site/contact_thanks_20.asp


----------



## Amberlamothe23 (Oct 2, 2015)

That is great! I am going to put it in now


----------

